# Hi Bay Lighting



## Brookswood (Nov 28, 2013)

Lighting a heated,finished, painted helicopter hanger with approximately 16 ft. ceilings. The size is about 50'x100'. I have had great success with either a 4 or 6 lamp t-5 high bay switching the two ballast separately. The owner is cutting edge and money doesn't seem to be an object and would like LED technology. Has anyone seen the latest LED lighting for this application, how was the light colour? amount of fixtures? Any brands I should look at?
Jason


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but I believe they make an LED tube to in that exact fixture.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Led hi bay.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What brand is that?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> What brand is that?


**** I can't remember off the top of my head. I put six up in a robotic area so they could test them. There's been talk of swapping out the t5 hi bays with these if they like them. That'd be roughly 1800 fixtures. I'll check the label on them next time I'm over that way. I liked them


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like them too. I'm trying to get a customer to to let is replace a bunch of old 400 mh high bays that are hanging on EMT nipples.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I like them too. I'm trying to get a customer to to let is replace a bunch of old 400 mh high bays that are hanging on EMT nipples.


The shítty part though is the hi bays were done with gripples and these new ones are designed for a hook. They work with gripples but it's kind of awkward getting them hanging square


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> The shítty part though is the hi bays were done with gripples and these new ones are designed for a hook. They work with gripples but it's kind of awkward getting them hanging square


If I had 1,500 to do I would work on figuring out a way to get rid of the awkwardness.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Gripples are just wire rope hangers. What's there worry about hanging square come from, its a round fixture too? :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What about induction?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Gripples are just wire rope hangers. What's there worry about hanging square come from, its a round fixture too? :laughing:


Yeah yeah I know but the current gripples are set at the corners of the existing fixtures is it was just weird trust me haha


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> If I had 1,500 to do I would work on figuring out a way to get rid of the awkwardness.


Two words- delegate down


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was working in a metal shop that had just retrofitted lights similar to these. Not as big and bulky though.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> View attachment 31746
> 
> 
> I was working in a metal shop that had just retrofitted lights similar to these. Not as big and bulky though.


I just did a job with similar fixtures, we were amazed at the output.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm listening to this one. We just relamped a warehouse with 400w MH's.


----------

